# Your Opinion: Considering New Grizzly G2905 Motor



## Wobbles (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys.  My Logan lathe is running fine.  I finally procured all the necessary tooling and it's a blast.

New question;  I did a search but didn't find anything.  Your experienced opinion is solicited.

I found Grizzly 1HP 110/220V single phase motors on sale for $120 at Grizzly.Com.  That's the same price as their 1/3 HP !!

http://grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-Open-110V-220V/G2905

Is this a good metal lathe motor?  The footprint and size seem to be right. The shaft would need an adapter from 5/8 to 3/4, but that's all my limited knowledge allows me to detect.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2015)

I have never used one, But it looks like a supper deal. If I needed one I would give it a try.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 30, 2015)

I would ask them where it was built, if its from the land of Mao, I would look elsewhere.  Never heard anyone rave about a Chinese motor yet.  Grizzly has in the past used USA built motors on some of their machines, like my 20 year old tablesaw.  If you buy it , let us know how it works out for you.

michael


----------



## Wobbles (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm right there with you, brother. Steering clear of Chinese junk as best possible.

Grizzly's motor info page goes to some lengths to tout these motors as made in Taiwan, which is the only reason I'm even giving them a second look. I'd much rather buy a used Baldor for the same money, there just don't seem to be any.  There are something like 5000 sub-5HP motors listed on Ebay... and mostly 3-phase or 1/3 HP.


----------



## mksj (May 3, 2015)

I would go with a TEFC motor. There are Baldor and Leeson new 1hp single phase TEFC motors listed on eBay for between 170-211. You can filter out a lot of the fractional motors when doing your search, I was able to narrow the results to about 300. Some include shipping, which will increase the cost of the Grizzly so the difference is maybe $50. Worth a little more for a known quantity and a sealed motor.


----------



## Wobbles (May 15, 2015)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Grizzly thinking I can put it on my table saw, drill press, or band saw if it doesn't work out. Now I've realized the larger issue by far is wiring the 220V motor to the Type R-44 motor reversing switch. I've hit on a great solution which will be posted in its own thread so that future readers can find it.

Thanks for all the great comments.


----------

